# Beyond Eleven - legit?



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

I was looking around for prices on an Orange Tiny Terror, and came across this place called Beyond Eleven (Beyond Eleven: Guitars, Amplifiers, Guitar Parts, Amp Parts, Krank, Orange, Fender, B.C Rich, Gibson, Epiphone, Kustom) and they look pretty legit, and they have good prices and whatnot; but then I went to another site (B-Stock Guitars : B-Stock and Refurbished Discount Guitars) to check their prices and stuff and the layout is _exactly the same. _Same diamond-plate banner, equipment listing layout and everything.

I've never heard of either of the two companies and couldn't find anything on B11, so maybe someone on here has done business with them?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2009)

If it has a physical address on the about us page, should be legit. The fact that they have the same basic page layout might be because they used teh same software or something.


----------



## thebhef (Jan 3, 2009)

Beyond Eleven
316 N. Milwaukee St. Suite 206
Milwaukee, WI 53202

Phone: 866-203-7475
Email: [email protected]



B-Stock Guitars
316 N. Milwaukee St. Suite 206-B
Milwaukee, WI 53202

Phone: 866-203-7473
Email: [email protected]


It's the same place. Seems a little goofy, but still looks legit. I couldn't find any kind of rip off report or scam articles about them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2009)

That is a little bit weird though...I'd ring them up and ask them about it. Maybe they had a name change and didn't close down their old site or something?


----------



## thebhef (Jan 3, 2009)

B-stock guitars could be their outlet store, maybe? I guess this seems to me like GC, M123, MF, and WWBW all being the same company. Just a smaller scale. Still, wouldn't be a bad idea to try and call.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, I guess it makes sense that the same place would use the same layout. I'll give em a ring when I'm about to order the stuff and check it out.

Thanks guys.


----------



## lobee (Jan 3, 2009)

They seem legit even though I can't find them in the Milwaukee Yellow Pages. I've never heard of them but I don't really go guitar shop hopping. I was hoping I could help more since I live near Milwaukee.

What I got from their websites: B-Stock Guitars is mainly about b-stock guitars and refurbished items and opened in 2008. The parent company Beyond Eleven has been around since 2006.


----------



## Bluesbubba (Apr 11, 2009)

*What ever you do, don't purchase anything from Beyond Eleven!* I've been waiting for a Bigsby B5 Whammy bar for over a month and they have not responded to my several emails and calls. I had to file a dispute with Paypal. I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2009)

I never did end up buying them since I managed to find my current amp cheaper used and probably in the same condition


----------



## Bluesbubba (Apr 13, 2009)

MFB said:


> I never did end up buying them since I managed to find my current amp cheaper used and probably in the same condition



Thank God you didn't. PayPal has raised the dispute and now it will get ugly

I'll keep you posted


----------



## MFB (Apr 13, 2009)

Bluesbubba said:


> Thank God you didn't. PayPal has raised the dispute and now it will get ugly
> 
> I'll keep you posted



Good luck man, hopefully PP will do the right thing


----------



## guitars (Jun 14, 2009)

Beyond Eleven is legit, BUT, be aware, if you order a guitar and for any reason and you do not like it, and you play it(which why wouldnt you play it right?), you will be charged a full 30% restocking fee and you will also have to pay shipping back to them. I recently bought a guitar from them and it came in great time and was in perfect condition, tho, this model was not what i wanted and hadent had a chance to play one ever.(perils of online ordering)
2 days later could not return it, in perfect condition unless i paid 30% of the purchasr price plus shipping, which for me would of been over 200.00!

So, all i am saying is- be aware and be sure what u want unless u want to pay!


----------



## bobabowie (Dec 3, 2009)

Do not buy anything from Beyond Eleven. Their level of incompetence is far beyond any retailer I have ever dealt with.


----------



## yeahright (Jan 27, 2010)

Avoid Beyond Eleven at all costs - get a price match elsewhere!

Previously, I had ordered from Beyond Eleven twice with satisfactory service; as a result of these two well-handled orders, I did not hesitate to place a third order with them. 

My last order with Beyond Eleven was a nightmare. Initial delays prompted me to question the status of my order. After several phone calls with Ty left me uncertain what the hangup was, I tried e-mail. While my e-mail was answered somewhat more thoroughly by James, I was still not seeing the type of results that reflect good customer service as typified by small businesses that care. I'm sure there's somebody somewhere who would love to know that James offered to cancel my order and refund my money when I questioned the delay. 

Ty tried to tell me that the order confirmation clearly states that it will take 7-14 days to process my order. The site clearly states: Free Shipping (7-14 Days). The implication is that once the order leaves the warehouse, it may take 7-14 days to arrive. It also clearly states: Usually Ships in 24 Hours. 

Ty also attempted to tell me that it's like this with most online retailers. Bull. I do frequent and repeat business with many online retailers. Not one of them takes two weeks to process an order. 

Ty was unable to explain to me why it would take my order so long to be processed. I can only assume this is an indication that he is not equipped with the knowledge and information he needs to do his job effectively. Obviously he is unfamiliar with their ordering system and not adequately prepared to answer customers' questions. 

James was able to offer some explanation: the reason the shipping is free is that they are batching orders to save money. The website offers no clear explanation of this, stating on most products, "Usually ships in 24 hours," while "Free Shipping" is described as 7-14 days. What they mean, but don't say, is that they may take 7-14 days to even process your order before it is shipped. A little clarification would go a long way here. 

Further, this time, things have been more in line with the other negative reviews found on the web. I ordered a set of Gotoh Delta 510 Locking Guitar Tuners (3x3) with Hardware 21:1, in chrome - part TK 7237-010; when my order arrived, I found that I had received the wrong tuners - they sent me non-locking 18:1 Gotoh 510s, part TK 7273-010. I immediately called, and spoke with Bob; he was helpful, moreso than Ty or James. I was sent a shipping label, and instructed to re-pack the parts and drop them at a UPS store. While I would've hoped that they would process the order expeditiously and do what was needed to make this right, they never did ship my correct order. Also disturbing to me is that they entirely failed to keep me informed of the status of my order. 

In the end, my order was cancelled and my money refunded - although this was done without my prior knowledge - and I ordered the parts through Guitar Center. 

The shame here is that in todays economy, businesses like this cannot afford to have dissatisfied customers ranting all over the web about poor service.With extremely competitive pricing and a fair selection of products, they have potential to do so much better, but one has to wonder if the proliferation of negative reviews may be impacting the volume of business they do. 

My first order in May was 252132; my second order in June was 252188, this order was 253154. Thats roughly 1000 orders in 5 months, or an average of just over six orders per day. I would say Beyond Eleven is not likely moving enough volume in straight inventory stock to be able to afford the results of bad customer service.


----------



## Samer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ill have to check this place out when i get back to Milwaukee, but yea i would just price match their prices somewhere local.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 3, 2011)

i ordered a krank jr 1x12 open box from them. it came in really fast. it was in perfect shape, the box didnt even look opened. the price was amazing and i got free shipping. i would order from them again if the price was right.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 3, 2011)

Holy mega-bump, Batman!


----------



## eddiefl (Aug 26, 2011)

Its been almost a week since I ordered a powered speaker. During that time the order status said "processing". 
Then an email came saying there was a problem with my PayPal account. 
I called. Their computers were down, they will get back to me. 
Then another email from them saying the order had been processed. 
Then an email from PayPal saying the charge had gone through. 
Next a call from them saying they could only process the order was ready to be processed but they would need my credit card # for "backup".
I'm playing their game but could have had quicker service and less anxiety at several other sites for just a few dollars more.

Looking deeper into B11 they are multi-layered. One layer is called Beyondeleven.
Another is Emarketventures
Another is Tri Tech Corporation

Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## 8stringnewb (Dec 18, 2012)

shit why didnt i find this thread b4 i ordered ....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2012)

After reading a bit about these guys, I'm SO glad they don't sell Randall anymore. 

Guess I'll have to find another Randall dealer somewheres. Gearhounds looks friendlyish.


----------

